# Looking for movie title (probably late 80's or 90's movie)



## Drachenauge (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi there!

Many years ago I watched a (non-animated)  movie with a woman who slowly mutating into a female Archeopteryx due to circumstances I can't remember yet. Probably magic or an infection.
Since some of you guys are most likely into such movies, I thought I could just ask you if you know the movie's title.


Said woman had a family with 2 kids (maybe 3) and was married. There were some men hunting her because she was valuable since her mutation or something like this.

I don't know the movie's name anymore and it was an actual crappy movie, yet fun to watch (if I'm correct. But the movie was mostly... crappy, still).
There were some silly songs in the movie, also, which makes me think it's maybe a Burton or Disney movie. Silly songs like a song about a "Blue Martini". I remember slightly sexual references, ESRB of the movie was probably ~12 to ~14? or something like this. Wasn't a late night movie with actual mature content, that's for sure.


Yes, I tried to google that movie. Yes, I tried youtube search but I don't get actual helpful results- only songs or scientific articles about dinosaurs n stuff, totally not related to the movie and beside this, maybe some results are blocked due to silly copy right issues in my country.


So if you have any clues what's that movies title is, I'd be thankful if you could help me out here.


Also, sorry for my bad english


----------



## Aleu (Feb 7, 2013)

Doesn't sound familiar. It's probably only a regional movie. The majority of the forum are North Americans.


----------



## Drachenauge (Feb 7, 2013)

Umm, it was definately no german movie.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 7, 2013)

By the sounds of it, it was no blockbuster hit and probably just some underground indie movie.


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2013)

Doesn't ring a bell and I watched some weird shit when I was younger.


----------



## Day Coydog (Feb 7, 2013)

haha, i tried looking it up and the first thing that popped up was this thread...

Is this it?

EDIT 2nd time: just in case the sites are blocked due to copyright issues, here is a picture:


----------



## Drachenauge (Feb 7, 2013)

OH MY GAWD YOU FOUND IT! 
Many thanks!





Day Coydog said:


> haha, i tried looking it up and the first thing that popped up was this thread...


Lol, I swear I googled that a lot but couldn't find anything except ... stuff thats not related to any movie at all. Well, maybe because a Pterodactyl isn't an Archeopteryx at all, huh. Seems like I googled the wrong words.
LOL, totally remember the weird ladies hat. Haha. Omg.



TealMoon said:


> Doesn't ring a bell and I watched some weird shit when I was younger.


yeah, there's so many crap out there, I really don't know why people produce movies like that. D:


Aleu said:


> By the sounds of it, it was no blockbuster hit and probably just some underground indie movie.


oh yeah, must've been incredible crappy. Also really weird. I think this movie wasn't actually meant to be a blockbuster, like many others back then, 20 years ago. This was probably the second weirdest movie of my childhood,- the crappierst was that movie called TARANTULA or something like this, featuring a giant... Tarantula (whis was from the late 50's or something like this- but we watched a lot of b/w movies when I was younger.) The animations were crappy, yes. The story was stupid, yeah. But the weirdest thing about that movie was its dialogues!


----------



## Day Coydog (Feb 7, 2013)

I just typed in "blue martini song woman turns into a dinosaur", and wallah.
Glad I could help you.


----------



## Drachenauge (Feb 8, 2013)

Ugh. So easy...
Now that's awkward.
*shrinks away, hiding under a rock*


----------

